# KUALA LUMPUR | HSBC Bank TRX | 165m | 33 fl | T/O



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

nazrey said:


> HSBC/Affin Bank
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Render:
http://gdparchitects.com/2015/?project=face-platinum-suites-2


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=497402335207465


----------

